# Help



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

For some reason I cannot quote people when replying... all I get is that loading symbol over the 'reply with quote' button....

Also 80% of the time when trying to 'edit' my post... the text box simply turns grey and i cannot enter text!

any ideas ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

First, post your diet and routine, may be able to tweak it


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PM the Boss!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

lxm said:


> For some reason I cannot quote people when replying... all I get is that loading symbol over the 'reply with quote' button....
> 
> Also 80% of the time when trying to 'edit' my post... the text box simply turns grey and i cannot enter text!
> 
> any ideas ?


Can you try a different web browser and let me know if that solves it.


----------

